# Mazda 626 & MX6 Starting Problem



## rothoveg (Dec 29, 2004)

I have two 1995 Mazdas with the same problem, when cranking to start cylinders are getting too much gas and engine is flooding. Have changed mass airflow, air intake temp sensor, coolant thermosensor, ECU, distributor, all to no avail. Engine will start for about a second and die out. Compression, fire,and fuel suppy are normal. In suspect trottle position sensor may be the problem. Anyone who has had a run in with this problem?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Hmm well it sounds like just from deduction you've hit everything else. I don't drive a mazda but it sounds like the TB sensor to me too. As I was reading through your post I was thinking TB as I read what you replaced =) So if its not extremely expensive I'd give it a shot!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. If you would unplug the suspect TPS, if all else is ok the system will run in what's called "limp mode". If it will not run this way, you need to look elsewhere. Is this MPFI or TBI? If TBI has the injector been removed? is the "O" ring in the bottom of the casting in place and intact?


----------



## iyaoyas (Dec 23, 2005)

*1991 Mazda MX-6 engine trouble HELP???*

I have an Mx-6. It runs good most of the time but has trouble starting. Also it will idle very rough like it is running on only 2-3 cylinders. It seems to have the most trouble starting when outside temp is warm, and I am not sure how this affects it but it has no trouble when i park the front end up hill. Dunno. No engine lights have ever came on. and there are no codes. The only thing i ever replaced was plugs and wires , the fuel rail about a year ago. the fuel pump tested good for pressure. i also have replaced fuel filter. anyone got any ideas thanx


----------



## ibenally2001 (May 15, 2007)

i have a 2000 626 and i am having trouble starting it, so far its not catching when i turn the key.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning ibenally2001, I am assuming that vehicle is EFI.
Generally to diagnose these kinds of problems I first determine if spark is present and that the fuel pump is running.

The best method to check spark is to use an old spark plug with one of the cylinder leads attached and sensibly temporarily place it on the engine. (just sitting there) Maybe with a bit of tape or something to hold it in place.
Have someone crank the engine while you confirm if there is a spark showing.
It is not a good idea to leave a lead disconnected and and hold it near the engine to check that way!

Usually you can hear the fuel pump.

If you suspect there is no ignition and the pump is not running then it points to an electrical problem, possibly an EFI control relay or that kind of thing.

In start mode the computer is usually in a pre-programmed or closed mode so most of the sensors in the system are not initially involved and the engine should at least start.

See what you might be able to determine.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

